# MF35 Hydraulic



## GRobichaud (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there,

I've got a MF 35 Diesel and was wondering what would cause my hydraulic from not working? 
The problem started when I was snowblowing, PTO stopped working, hydraulic was working fine. I dropped the snowblower, and couldn't lift it up. That's when I checked the hydraulic pump valve to see is she was stuck, and it moved freely. That's when I figured the problem was the clutch. So, I changed the clutch, and everything works fine..PTO, etc. except the hydraulic.
When I have my draft lever on top position, the engine is labouring and when I set her in the down position, there is no drag on the motor.
What do you think is my problem?

Thanks,
Gilles


----------

